# Crazy Trades Thread



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this thread is for all the crazy trades people come up with. 

here are a few i came up with:

sixers trade: iverson
rockets trade: francis

iverson would move back to pg and pass to yao.


nets trade: kenyon martin and kittles
rockets trade: mobley, griffin, moochie, and a pick

everyone else post all your other crazy trade ideas in this thread.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Houston trades: SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 5.5 minutes) 
C Yao Ming (13.5 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.1 minutes) 
Houston receives: PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.1 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 14 games) 
C Yao Ming (13.5 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.1 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Houston and New Jersey being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Houston and New Jersey had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Houston trades: SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 5.5 minutes)
> C Yao Ming (13.5 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.1 minutes)
> Houston receives: PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes)
> ...


No offense to KMart, but I love that trade.

-Petey


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Moochie and Rice for Kidd and Kmart.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rockets Get:
Shaquille O'Neal,
Kobe Bryant,
Gary Payton,
Karl Malone.

Lakers Get:
Steve Francis,
Yao Ming,
Glen Rice,
Maurice Taylor,
Kelvin Cato,
Cuttino Mobley.

Contracts work, too .


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The Houston Lakers. That's pretty sweet. 

While were at it, how about TMAC for Moochie!!! :grinning:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Houston trades: SF Bostjan Nachbar (2.1 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 0.2 apg in 5.5 minutes)
> C Yao Ming (13.5 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 29.1 minutes)
> Houston receives: PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes)
> ...


Why do you hate the Rockets so much?!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Moochie and Rice for Kidd and Kmart.


I don't think so.

Sorry.

-Petey


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> ...


:upset: these are not the nets crazy trades. these are the rockets crazy thread. please refrain from telling us that they will not happen. 

 

i have another great idea.

pacers trade: tinsley, artest, harrington
rockets trade: francis, griffin

twolves trade: garnett
rockets trade: francis, mo taylor, nachbar, 1st rounder, two bags of cheetos


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> :upset: these are not the nets crazy trades. these are the rockets crazy thread. please refrain from telling us that they will not happen.


Ok cheif you got it.

-Petey


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

Bulls Trade

Dalibor Bagaric
Jalen Rose
Eddie Robinson
60 Future 1st round picks

Recieve

Dirk
Duncan
Yao

Spurs Trade

Duncan

Recieve

Jalen Rose 
20 1st rd picks

Mavs Trade 

Dirk

Mavs Recieve

Eddie Robinson
20 1st rd picks

Rockets Trade

Yao

Recieve

Bagaric
20 1st round picks


PG-Dirk Notwitzki/Jamal Crawford/Kirk Hinrich
SG-Yao Ming/Kirk Hinrich/Trenton Hassell
SF-Tyson Chandler/Donyell Marshall/Marcus Fizer
PF-Tim Duncan/Marcus Fizer
C- Eddy Curry/Mario Austin/Yao Ming/Tyson Chandler/Tim Duncan/Dirk Notwitzki

Sweet huh some of the best 7 footers in the game. 

Average starting lineup- 7 ft 1 1/2 inch

The picks arent straight years so the trade can work.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Da Bull$</b>!
> PG-Dirk Notwitzki/Jamal Crawford/Kirk Hinrich
> SG-Yao Ming/Kirk Hinrich/Trenton Hassell
> SF-Tyson Chandler/Donyell Marshall/Marcus Fizer
> ...


scary, scary team. and 120 years of giving up their pick every other year. good deal.

i think your lineup may be a little messed up though. i would probably put dirk at pg, chandler at 2, duncan at 3, ming at 4, and curry at 5. but no matter what, that team could play some killer zone defense.

and i like the deal for the rockets. 20 1st rounders(even if they would only get one every 6 years) is great for one player.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets trade:

Kittles
*Rodney Rogers*
Brandon Armstrong

Rockets trade:

Francis
Ming

Nets:
Center-Ming, Zo, Mutombo, Collins
Power Foward-Martin, Williams
Small Foward-Jefferson, Scalabrine, Slay
Shooting Guard-Francis, Harris
Point Guard-Kidd, Zoran

Whatcha think Rocket fans?

-Petey


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Nets trade:
> 
> Kittles
> ...


if it means that we get to bring back the rodney rogers game, i'd do it in a second. if not, it would probably take about 5 seconds for me to think it over and i would still say yes. :yes: 

we get rodney rogers...there's nothing crazy about that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I swear every Net fan is wishing you were the GM, and the Rockets are saying how lucky you aren't. No offense.

-Petey


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Nets send: *

Kenyon Martin
Kerry Kittles


*Rockets send: *

Cuttino Mobley
Kelvin Cato
Moochie Norris

Rockets get some perimeter defense and a greedy young man, both have quick hands, not sure how a Kmart - Ming post would work together though. But I'd take it!

Nets get scoring option, an explosive center and a piece of rubber. I think Petey would do it, after all they still keep Rodney R.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No I won't.

-Petey


----------

